# Crossfit Be Like...



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/SuNDcFC.gifv


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 5, 2015)

Between the legs .. Hahaha


----------



## Magical (Sep 6, 2015)

Lmao. They have dudes pop up in my gym every now and then trying to run circuits. Not in here fella. Once you walk away from it that shit is mine. Like MM says "this aint crossfit bitch"


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2015)

Lost it. Shit is hilarious.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 6, 2015)

I just don't get this whole crossfit thing anyway, and there's several at my gym who pretty much take all the plates and bars and do exercises with speed that sacrifices form IMO. I would like to be proven wrong but that's my opinion of crossfit.

smh...


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol. Yep , exactly!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 6, 2015)

Ain't no crossfitter doing SHIT with 4 plates...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Ain't no crossfitter doing SHIT with 4 plates...


They do 4 plates all the time. The training wheels tho. They look like 45 plates but weigh 10 pounds


----------



## Lilo (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 7, 2015)

Sums up crossfit perfectly ^^

Wish I could give 100 thanks for that one, haha


----------



## built1st (Sep 11, 2015)

Crossfitters just give me the lulz


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 11, 2015)

built1st said:


> Crossfitters just give me the lulz



They sure do make me cringe rather.


----------

